# Making the Strip Sander II



## paulmon (Jan 11, 2018)

This week I made another Strip Sander, but with a few differences. It works much better than expected. Sometimes you get lucky!

http://openwoodshop.com/invention/sander2.php


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Cool idea, nice video presentation. How many pieces got launched during testing? I promise if I had attempted it a window or wall would have been a casualty. LOL


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Very good idea and build


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

Boy…years ago, I used to own a 6X48 hand held belt sander. (Yes, I know, it was almost unmanagable)
My partner in my refinishing shop at the time lent it out to a friend of his, and a couple months later I went looking for it and asked my partner. He had forgotten, and tried to call his friend, who had moved and took the sander.

Never saw it again, but thought of it when I saw this jig. A 6" version would be all any dreadnought guitar builder, (guitar bodies that are 4.5" deep), would ever need to produce their own veneer for sides to be bent, and save themselves a ton of money. Oh well!


----------



## paulmon (Jan 11, 2018)

> ...
> Never saw it again, but thought of it when I saw this jig. A 6" version would be all any dreadnought guitar builder, (guitar bodies that are 4.5" deep), would ever need to produce their own veneer for sides to be bent, and save themselves a ton of money. Oh well!
> 
> - Tennessee


Interesting you should mention that because the reason I made these sanders was for making bowl back mandolin staves. Now you have me thinking thst maybe this could be done with a cheap bench sander.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I read many years ago that luthiers used
hand-cranked drum sanders for making
purfling and binding. Of course a thickness
scraper works too but I imagine the sander
was an overall improvement in speed and
capacity.


----------



## rustynails (Jun 23, 2011)

It kinda reminds me of a sander called " The Luthiers Friend" great job..

http://www.stewmac.com/Luthier_Tools/Types_of_Tools/Jigs_and_Fixtures_for_Guitar_Building_and_Repair/Luthiers_Friend_Sanding_Station.html


----------



## paulmon (Jan 11, 2018)

That's a nice sander. A belt lasts longer than a drum but it's nice nonetheless.

Paul M


----------

